# Seiko Diverâ€™S: 7S26? 7S36? Seiko 5? Made In Japan?



## freecelt

Hello watch people,

I like good / interesting watches, I know a bit about watches but not as much as you people on this forum. Got a couple of questions hope you can help me with. Iâ€™m going to treat myself to a Seiko automatic divers watch. Iâ€™ve seen some stating at under a hundred quid on â€˜tinternet (legit site, with proper box and papers).

Is there any big difference / preference between the 7S26 and 7S36 movements? Also are the â€œSeiko 5â€ or â€œMade in Japanâ€ watches any better / more desirable than the others? Thanks very much in advance for any replies.

all the best, mark


----------



## zed4130

Hi mark i cant help you on the movement question ,but i think the Japanese made watches are more desirable for most collectors, my 6309 is from japan but i love thes no matter whats on the caes,

paul


----------



## bry1975

Here's the difference:-

7s26










7s36


----------



## Giggs11

Main difference between 7S26 and 7S36 is number of Jewel. 

For 7S26 come with 21 Jewel and 7S36 is 23Jewel.

Both of Cal come with day and date. (for 7S35 also 23Jewel but with day only).

Most of specification is the same, such a vibration [email protected] 21,600 bph (beat per hour).

For the Seiko5, "5" means that five attributes as follows..

1. Automatic, 2. Water resistant, 3. Shock resistant, 4. Date, 5. Day.

As far as i know, for Seiko5 model have some improvement for the shock resistant.

Sure that Made in Japan, or Japan marked is better than "Seiko5".

You can see that some scuba driver with cal 6R15 (in Sumo), the price is higher.

(because 6R15 cal can be hacked manual wind).

More info, you can see --> http://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/index.html


----------



## freecelt

Hello Giggs11, bry1975 and zed4130

Thanks very much for your kind and interesting replies to my post. Iâ€™ve decided to go for a Made in Japan model, either a SNZF47J1 or a SNZE81J1 (and maybe a rubber strapâ€¦)

All the best, Mark


----------



## Angelis

freecelt said:


> Hello Giggs11, bry1975 and zed4130
> 
> Thanks very much for your kind and interesting replies to my post. Iâ€™ve decided to go for a Made in Japan model, either a SNZF47J1 or a SNZE81J1 (and maybe a rubber strapâ€¦)
> 
> All the best, Mark


That's a good decision, as they are always more desirable on the open market.

Keep in mind the ONLY difference between the 7s26A and 7s36A is 2 jewels more in the latter. The real difference is in the 7S36B which has the new balance assemply + 23 jewels. The 7s26B has the new balance assembly and 21 jewels.

Angelis


----------

